# Woodworker in Southern California



## mhlee (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a Boos edge grain cutting board that has slightly warped after 10 years of use. Does anyone know of a woodworker in the Southern California area that can sand it down or finish the board so that it's flat again?

Thanks. 

Michael


----------



## cannibal (Mar 7, 2011)

Depending on how bad the warp is, you could probably just find anyone with a planer or drum sander to flatten the board up. I don't know anyone down here that could help, try hitting up craigslist?


----------

